# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Regarding Mike Matson Testimonial- Rebuttal.

## irThumper

As I did not have the chance to rebut Mike Matson's posts regarding me on this thread http://www.frogforum.net/showthread.php?t=29408 and in regards to these two threads http://www.frogforum.net/showthread.php?t=34578 and http://www.frogforum.net/showthread.php?t=34667 I will do so now.

I have plenty of proof in the form of pictures, which I have already posted, and video, which I have not yet had time to put up on YouTube... I am doing that now and I will post them here. 

I have an appointment to see the veterinarians on Monday. I will be asking them for copies of the lab's test results and their reports at that time; once I have those I will take scans and post them. This information will also be sent by certified mail to Bob Mailloux. I would like very much to hear back from Bob (as per my request) to see what he has to say about this situation, but so far only Mike has been talking for him. 

Now, for my part, I have requested test results from Mike Matson for HIS collection and that of Sandfire, as he has told me that he is "part of the same company", and he keeps speaking for Bob. I also want to know what Mike's professional status is regarding Sandfire; by what right does he sell and obtain money for frogs not in his possession? Can he prove he even had the right to go onto Sandfire's premises and take and ship Butter Bean and Pole Bean to me? Where are his records as to sales? Can he show me an invoice? He has never sent one, although one was requested. Mike wants proof from me and I am providing it, now I want the same in return. All I have been told so far is contradictory information that he (we) DOES(do) test; then I was told he (Mike) does NOT test at HIS facility (he said Bob tests 40 frogs once a year and the last test was negative) and that it was "none of my business". This is not hearsay as I have copies of the conversations and will be providing these to FF staff upon request. I want to know how Mike thinks he is above testing for Chytrid, "even though no problem exists", and he says no problem at Sandfire exists, and yet Bob has felt it necessary to test for Cytrid even though there isn't an issue. How does Mike explain his lack of responsibility and accountability. Testing should be mandatory. Anyone in this industry has the duty to test and treat their herps for infectious diseases, and purchasers MUST be informed as to the same.

Mike also has made erroneous claims as to my lack of proof as to quarantining and treating of all my frogs... anyone who has followed me here knows that I have posted proof as to how I manage my frogs, it is public information. Mike asked me how I expected him "to test 15,000 frogs"-- isn't that his job? It's called sampling. He also told me I do not have enough knowledge of Chytrid to know what I'm talking about-- I told him I knew enough to have an otherwise asymptomatic frog tested FOR CHYTRID post mortem. 

Here is my unboxing video. I'm down with a respiratory infection myself so the remaining videos might be a little slow coming, but they will be posted here. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMts_U25-Ks

(Admins, please leave this thread open- if you are able- as to enable Mike to answer my questions. Thanks much.)

----------


## irThumper

(I'm also, going to ask that other members please leave this thread clear and refrain from posting. Let Mike (and hopefully Bob) have their say and leave it at that as I prepare and provide my info and videos of Butter Bean and Pole Bean. Thanks guys, I appreciate it.)

----------

